# Jesuits Yesterday and Today



## Scott (Oct 18, 2007)

Reformation era Jesuits have a reputation for being die-hard Tridentine legalists. Not so for today's Jesuits. They are among the most liberal mainliners around. Here is an example:
Jesuit Priest Professor Says Archbishop Was Correct in Giving Communion to Transvestite 'Nuns'
In spite of its alleged authority, the Catholic Church is a Church without discipline. I think this is relevant to discussions of whether it is a true church. Reformers often taught that there were three marks to a true church, Word, Sacrament, and discipline. It seems to me that Catholic congregations would have trouble with the third test, as well as the first two.


----------

